# Betta fish for adoption



## Nova betta

Hey! It has been so long since I have been on this forum.
I recently was given a male plakat betta from a friend to live in my planted tank. The planted tank has shrimp that live in it and unfortunately my betta has been eating my shrimp. Which is great for him but not good for my shrimp!

So I’m looking into possibly rehoming him. He’s a beautiful fish, young, and healthy! As he you can see in the pictures. He has a fun personality and I adore him but my ideal tank is a shrimp tank, which he is not compatible in, and I’m only allowed to have one tank in my college dorm.

That being said I am not rushing this process and I want to make sure he goes to a great home! That is my only criteria. Is anybody interested?


----------



## MABetta

It is a shame that males can not live together.....He does have an interesting color block. I am at my limit, but it might be helpful to put your location in case someone local can take him. Good Luck!


----------



## Nova betta

MABetta said:


> It is a shame that males can not live together.....He does have an interesting color block. I am at my limit, but it might be helpful to put your location in case someone local can take him. Good Luck!


----------



## Nova betta

Yes, I agree! He’s beautiful! I am located in Utah but have a lot of experience shipping fish so that is definitely an option. Just want to find him a good home!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

Hi! He is a beautiful betta! I really love the different colors. I have been looking for a new betta and he is definitley cool. I have a 5 gallon tank I recently got and I have another betta in a 6.5 gallon tank (male twintail halfmoon). I am also in Utah so hey it could work! If you have any questions please let me know. How much are you giving him up for, for adoption?


----------



## Nova betta

Here’s some pictures of him from tonight, he’s starting to marble a little bit, should be cool to watch him over the next couple months! He’s fat right now, from eating my shrimp :/ if anyone is looking for a beautiful and active marble HMPK male I have him 😂. Message me if you’re interested!

I really just want a good home for him so I’m not going to charge an adoption fee or even shipping. I’m going to be picky where he goes, but please reach out if you are interested!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

I definitely am interested! He is really gorgeous with the different colors. Would you be happy if I adopted him?


----------



## BettaloverSara

Can you put in the adoption paper work that they have to post pictures? Because I really want to see how his colour will change


----------



## Mother Of Fish

I will take him! I pmed you!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

I would really love to take him. I love his marble color. I have really wanted a betta like this for a while. How old is he?


----------



## Nova betta

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> I would really love to take him. I love his marble color. I have really wanted a betta like this for a while. How old is he?


Thank you for reaching out, I appreciate it! As I said in the post, I’m going to be picky on a home and I want him to go to someone more experienced. I’m quite attached to him 😆 I’m talking to @Mother Of Fish and she seems like a good fit.
Keep doing what you’re doing and thank you for reaching out!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

Aww okay!


----------



## Mother Of Fish

Thank you! I am really excited for him! 💙💙💙💙


----------



## Mother Of Fish

BettaloverSara said:


> Can you put in the adoption paper work that they have to post pictures? Because I really want to see how his colour will change


Ill make a tread for him when I get him. Keep everyone updated on him and his colors. 💕😄


----------



## Mother Of Fish

Nova betta said:


> Hey! It has been so long since I have been on this forum.
> I recently was given a male plakat betta from a friend to live in my planted tank. The planted tank has shrimp that live in it and unfortunately my betta has been eating my shrimp. Which is great for him but not good for my shrimp!
> 
> So I’m looking into possibly rehoming him. He’s a beautiful fish, young, and healthy! As he you can see in the pictures. He has a fun personality and I adore him but my ideal tank is a shrimp tank, which he is not compatible in, and I’m only allowed to have one tank in my college dorm.
> 
> That being said I am not rushing this process and I want to make sure he goes to a great home! That is my only criteria. Is anybody interested?


Does your friend breed bettas? I have a friend wondering if I could share lol.


----------



## FishRMyLife

Nova betta said:


> Hey! It has been so long since I have been on this forum.
> I recently was given a male plakat betta from a friend to live in my planted tank. The planted tank has shrimp that live in it and unfortunately my betta has been eating my shrimp. Which is great for him but not good for my shrimp!
> 
> So I’m looking into possibly rehoming him. He’s a beautiful fish, young, and healthy! As he you can see in the pictures. He has a fun personality and I adore him but my ideal tank is a shrimp tank, which he is not compatible in, and I’m only allowed to have one tank in my college dorm.
> 
> That being said I am not rushing this process and I want to make sure he goes to a great home! That is my only criteria. Is anybody interested?


Adopting a fish is a good idea. I am only saying that as I am adopted. It is stressful but u feel so fresh and nice after


----------

